# Modern Family - 12/08/2010 - "Dance Dance Revelation"



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Ok, seriously... what is up with Julie Bowen's arms?! 


And do mall perfume spritzers still spritz without asking? I thought they put an end to that years ago.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

busyba said:


> Ok, seriously... what is up with Julie Bowen's arms?!
> 
> And do mall perfume spritzers still spritz without asking? I thought they put an end to that years ago.


Madonna arms!

-smak-


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Cam: It's like Twilight back here!
She's already prone to flashbacks if you know what I mean. 

As for Bowen, she might've taken the breast-feeding for weight loss a little too far..


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

I'll have to re-calibrate my TV. That didn't look like teal.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

busyba said:


> Ok, seriously... what is up with Julie Bowen's arms?!


Yeah, she needs about 15-20 lbs, stat!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I can't imagine that baby biting anybody. She's so inert, you'd have to stick your arm in her mouth and have somebody else move her jaws up and down.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

The whole cologne thing was unfunny, IMHO. So was the Gloria/Claire thing. 

I did enjoy "Dumphy".


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

Besides Phil snapping at the cologne guy (and him being a friend of Mitch and Cam) this episode didn't do it for me. Maybe it was my own mood. 

There was something weird with Bowen's arms. I noticed it too.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Bryanmc said:


> Yeah, she needs about 15-20 lbs, stat!


Tru dat. She needs a sammich or two. She looked really good last year on Weeds just before she had her twins and now she has lost way too much weight. I want her back at her ED weight. She looked so yummy back then.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Her Ed days were great, I watched that show just for her.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Bowen is getting older, and in Hollywood that seems to mean that to make up for it, you need really sinewy arms. 

I thought this episode was great.

I agree though that the baby (I can't even remember her name!) is really not believable as a biter. That zombie baby creeps me out with her blank, expressionless stare.


----------



## goMO (Dec 29, 2004)

this may have been the least funny episode of MF that I've seen. 

Oh well...


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

busyba said:


> Ok, seriously... what is up with Julie Bowen's arms?!


She has arms?


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I want her back at her ED weight. She looked so yummy back then.





VegasVic said:


> Her Ed days were great, I watched that show just for her.


Carol Vessey was perhaps my biggest TV crush ever. I loved her on that show.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

MickeS said:


> I agree though that the baby (I can't even remember her name!) is really not believable as a biter. That zombie baby creeps me out with her blank, expressionless stare.


I'm really hoping there's nothing wrong with that baby in real life or I'll feel so bad I'll have to crawl under the earth.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

They're twins, actually. So unless there's something wrong with both of them, I think it just might be their docile nature.. let's hope.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

I'm glad I dropped in here to see that I'm not alone. Sometimes this show has some seriously cringeworthy moments, but manages to redeem itself. The unexpected followup of "Longinus" being friends with Cam and Mitchell was excellent. The bathroom scene with Claire and Gloria just needed someone coming out of the stall as Claire showed she padded her bra.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

The crew probably loves those babies.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Julie Bowen looks OK to me. We are such an overweight society that we forget what people are supposed to look like.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

jamesbobo said:


> Julie Bowen looks OK to me. We are such an overweight society that we forget what people are supposed to look like.


I generally agree with this sentiment, but in this case she really is underweight in appearance.

These are meth-addict arms.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

I saw her in real life at Paleyfest 2010 and she looked anorexic or something, she just looked unhealthy. She's still attractive but should eat a few hamburgers to at least look healthy.


jamesbobo said:


> Julie Bowen looks OK to me. We are such an overweight society that we forget what people are supposed to look like.


Actually doesn't our society set unrealistic examples on how women should look. Super skinny is just one of those bad examples our culture sets and Julie Bowen seems to have fallen prey to it.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

And how Machete could possibly pass the background check to work in an elementary school, even as a janitor, is beyond me!


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Bryanmc said:


> The crew probably loves those babies.


I think so... the kids were on the EW "Entertainers of the year" list in the latest issue, here is what co-creator Steven Levitan said about them: "When it comes to the very daunting challenge of playing a baby who mostly just sits there and stares, Ella and Jaden absolutely nail it. It is, in our opinion, an Emmy-worthy dual performance."





jamesbobo said:


> Julie Bowen looks OK to me. We are such an overweight society that we forget what people are supposed to look like.


It's not that she's skinny, it's that she seems to have the bodybuilder level of bodyfat. Outside of actual bodybuilding competitions, most people don't find that too attractive - especially on women.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Bryanmc said:


> I generally agree with this sentiment, but in this case she really is underweight in appearance.
> 
> These are meth-addict arms.


Now wait a second. My arms look like that and I'm not a meth addict. 
If she ever looks as bad as the actress in Better Off Ted (I can't spell her name) when she weighed 88lbs. I would say that she is underweight. But right now I don't see any problem. On the other hand, I've never met her in person.

By the way, you may be wondering what I look like. I've posted this before, but in case you haven't seen it, here I am with the star of Terminator 3. Unfortunately, a jacket covers my arms. But you can see that I'm not exactly a big guy.

Kristanna Loken by jamesbobo62, on Flickr


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

MickeS said:


> It's not that she's skinny, it's that she seems to have the bodybuilder level of bodyfat. Outside of actual bodybuilding competitions, most people don't find that too attractive - especially on women.


She's a pretty avid runner


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

jamesbobo said:


> Now wait a second. My arms look like that and I'm not a meth addict.


I don't think Julie Bowen is a meth addict either. She just has the arms of one. 

Call it a double standard or something, but seeing a ton of veins in a man's arms isn't the same to me as seeing them in a woman's like that.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

I don't think the issue (to call it that) is that Bowen is lean; I think she's underweight. The Hawaii episode last year really brought that out for me. I couldn't stop cringing at the hot tub scene with her in a bathing suit:


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

I knew she had plastic surgery!
I thought she was smaller in earlier television.

How pathetic.
A beautiful woman who felt the need to have surgically enhanced breasts.
And obviously still feels the need to be thinner than a rail.
You can't have it both ways, and that pic above is evidence.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Jamesbobo, you need to change your avatar. You look so much happier in that photo!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

busyba said:


> And how Machete could possibly pass the background check to work in an elementary school, even as a janitor, is beyond me!


I always like seeing that actor, whose name escapes me at the moment, in things. He's had a very, very interesting life and it's good to see someone make something of themselves after screwing up in their younger years.

ETA: Just remembered. Danny Trejo.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

My take on Julie Bowen is that she's *always* been skinny - she was a stick even back in her _Ed_ days. I just think that as she's gotten older, her skin has started to thin out, so things like her veins are more prominent. Plus, she's probably a workout fiend post-having twins, and that makes the problem worse.


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

Best line of the episode from the scene in the mall....

'You can forget about the spot'
'that was his name.... waaaaaaaaaah'


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

The picture of Cameron above makes me giggle.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

cheesesteak said:


> I can't imagine that baby biting anybody. She's so inert, you'd have to stick your arm in her mouth and have somebody else move her jaws up and down.


Correct. That is not a biting baby. That is a baby that sometimes moves it's eyes and once in awhile twitches an arm.

I wasn't drawn into much of this episode. I did like the Manny and Luke bit. Luke's line as the guy started crying that stole their parking space "don't hit him...." Perfect.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I did chuckle at Cam's song.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

MickeS said:


> They're twins, actually. So unless there's something wrong with both of them, I think it just might be their docile nature.. let's hope.





Bryanmc said:


> The crew probably loves those babies.


I saw the actors on some talk show talking about the babies, and they said it's great because when one starts crying, they just swap out for the other one, so they can almost always get a calm version of Lily.

As for Julie Bowen, I didn't notice her arms, but I noticed the skin on her upper chest (what was showing above the neckline on her shirt) looks really haggard, like she's spent too much time in the sun or in the tanning booth. I'm guessing that this would not look as bad with a few extra lbs. on her frame.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I would guess she's a runner. Bad genes+distance running can make a person look pretty haggard like that.

She really would look better with a few more pounds. But my Mom is a healthy weight and still has arms like that-everyone in her family does. Except me.


----------



## Schmye Bubbula (Oct 14, 2004)

I hereby petition the mods to change the title of this thread to *"Julie Bowin Meth Arms"*

- To compete with *Leah Rimini Fat!*
- Similarly misspell her last name in the thread title.
- To see which thread outlasts the other.

Here's my jab:

_"Hey, c'mon guys, it's not the size of a woman's boobs that counts; it's the ratio of their size relative to her upper-arm circumference!"_

Thus spake *Barney* (On What Really Matters).


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I would guess she's a runner. Bad genes+distance running can make a person look pretty haggard like that.
> 
> She really would look better with a few more pounds. But my Mom is a healthy weight and still has arms like that-everyone in her family does. Except me.


I think she was on letterman one night talking about running. I'm pretty sure you're right.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Jamesbobo, you need to change your avatar. You look so much happier in that photo!


This. Of course, almost any photo is going to look better than a drivers license photo.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

I thought it was a mug shot.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Julie Bowen looked a lot better during her appearance on Conan. *shrug*


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

Does anyone else think Julie and the wife/mother on No Ordinary Family were separated at birth?

Barbeedoll


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Wow the things we obsess over!! Would any of you guys, given the opportunity (and don't have a significant other) throw her outta the sack?


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> Wow the things we obsess over!! Would any of you guys, given the opportunity (and don't have a significant other) throw her outta the sack?


Of course not.

I'd set her gently down so as to avoid breakage.


----------



## stujac (Jan 26, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Wow the things we obsess over!! Would any of you guys, given the opportunity (and don't have a significant other) throw her outta the sack?


No, but I'd feed her.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

It's kinda like saying, well Marilyn Monroe was pretty hawt, but boy, was she a bit chunky or what?


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Bryanmc said:


> Of course not.
> 
> I'd set her gently down so as to avoid breakage.


  :up:


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

jamesbobo said:


> Now wait a second. My arms look like that and I'm not a meth addict.
> If she ever looks as bad as the actress in Better Off Ted (I can't spell her name) when she weighed 88lbs. I would say that she is underweight. But right now I don't see any problem. On the other hand, I've never met her in person.
> 
> By the way, you may be wondering what I look like. I've posted this before, but in case you haven't seen it, here I am with the star of Terminator 3. Unfortunately, a jacket covers my arms. But you can see that I'm not exactly a big guy.
> ...


the funniest part about his arms is he looks like he doesn't know what to do with them:

should i hold her? no way.. i better not... but i want to... ok here it goes... no, she'll think i'm creepy.. /snap


----------

